# Problem with Spot removal Lightroom 5



## Banke (Jun 23, 2013)

I have just tried to delete spots by holding down the Alt key and drag a marquee around them. It did not work how do I get it to work. I have deleted the prefernces file it did not help.

Banke


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. 
This new feature in LR5 is achieved by a Click and drag of the left mouse button This allow you to "paint" a solid white area that covers the "spot"  LR will then choose a source area to match  You can then grab the pin of the source or the tagget and reposition to be where you like.

{alt} plus a {left mouse} drag outlines a box to cut any Spot removal objects that lie inside the box defined. This behaves as described on my install.  Try setting the tool overlay to Always so that the pines of all spots are revealed.  Then make sure your "box outlined" encloses at least one pin.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 23, 2013)

check out this video   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKz-0OLeeKk


----------



## Banke (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome and the answers. I've seen the video where it works. I have done exactly as you written Cletus but it made no difference. I have reinstalled Lightroom but I still have the problem. When I use the method of clicking on a spot, it is removed so I do not know what has gone wrong with my installation.
Call


----------



## markly86 (Jun 26, 2013)

Are you using a Wacom Tablet?   I have had a lot of problems using the tablet and pen with the spot removal tool.   Works with a mouse but often locks up with the tablet.


----------



## Banke (Jun 26, 2013)

I am not using a Wacom only a mouse. I can tell you that I have tried the Spot removal on my Laptop and the result are the same as on the Desktop. The Laptop runs Windows 7 32 bit.   Banke


----------

